# Need a new part for Sage Barista



## mark56765 (Apr 21, 2020)

I have a Safe Barista coffee machine and it was a water leak. I've taken it apart and it's leaking from a 90 degree plastic bend where a thin pipe goes into at the top then turns and goes wider as it goes into the heater. Does anyone know where I can get this spare part thanks.

Mark

Mark


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

mark56765 said:


> I have a Safe Barista coffee machine and it was a water leak. I've taken it apart and it's leaking from a 90 degree plastic bend where a thin pipe goes into at the top then turns and goes wider as it goes into the heater. Does anyone know where I can get this spare part thanks.
> 
> Mark
> 
> Mark


 Ring Sage, get them to send it to you.


----------

